# Cutting board design software for a Mac



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I want to be able to utilize some cutting board design software but I have a Macbook, any idea how to get it to work on a Mac?


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

What is the software that you speak of?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

just download sketch-up
Mac compatible


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

How old is your Mac?

One option for running Windows software on a Mac is emulation via a program like Parallels. I use CBDesigner under Parallels from time to time.

Another option, if your Mac is less than a few years old and Intel-based, is to install Windows on your Mac.

Either option is pricey unless you have access to a copy of Parallels or Windows already.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Sketch-up is free. Don't need parallels or windows. Why install systems you don't need? I did and was sorry. I deleted both of them them.
Of course you do need to have a mac with Intel-based. (about 3 years old or newer.)


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Sketch up free and works well.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Macbook is less than a year old


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

From what I understood, the OP was thinking of particular cutting board freeware available, not a general purpose design software. My apologies if I was wrong on that. Otherwise, yes, Sketchup is the way to go.


----------

